# AFI vs Chapman vs UCLA producing program



## KKW (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi folks,
Which school you think is the best? Which school you will go?


----------



## KKW (Mar 12, 2018)

Can someone tell me more about those school’s programs?


----------

